# design for divas



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is another design for ya


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Eric!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I love that design, Eric! Great job!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool! I like that one!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Eric, now that one is a great one!! I really like it!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

As always....great design!


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

That is a great design, everytime I see one of your designs it makes me want to try out rhinestones haha!


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I love it!!! I would be prepared to pay more for this one coz it's different to everyone elses!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Bravos!!!

So special and nice!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I love that design


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

HI, I am looking for someone to make me a 8"w X 8"h Letter "D" rhinestone transfer. The inside of the letter "D" appx 1 1/2" in width. Can someone refer me to someone or multiple recommendations? 

Thx


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

That is beautiful!!! I usually don't like the diva stuff you see everywhere. But this one is stunning!!! I'd totally wear that!!!


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh i love that !


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

greeeeeat design!!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You are a GREAT designer, Eric! Thanks for sharing these gorgeous designs with us!


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats sweet ... Good job Eric ..


----------

